# Italian short trailer "The Agave Curse" score



## piernick (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi all,
here's a trailer for a upcoming italian short produced by a film academy with supervision of some italian director and producers.
i'm doing a score for this film (40 min ca ) and this is the trailer for festival and distributors. The production was made entirely in HDV.
Any comments are great..

Piernicola

.wmp link http://www.piernicoladimuro.com/web/htdocs/www.piernicoladimuro.com/home/site/video/La%20maledizione%20dell%27agave%20lowavi.wmv (http://www.piernicoladimuro.com/web/htd ... lowavi.wmv)

.mov link
http://www.piernicoladimuro.com/web/htdocs/www.piernicoladimuro.com/home/site/video/The%20Agave%20Curse.mov (http://www.piernicoladimuro.com/web/htd ... 0Curse.mov)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice. Not sure what's going on but seems to be some sort of Rosemary's Baby kind of thing maybe.
Nice trailer music.
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool - you did the trailer music? Nice job if so. Please tell us the libraries used. I don't understand the language so maybe fill us in on what's going on, thanks.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## beach (Oct 8, 2005)

*great to see another italian guy here*

You did a great job with this trailer nick!!!
Which libraries did you use?

I enjoy the video too.
where I can find more about this movie?

See you, maybe in Italy?
keep in touch,

Roberto


----------



## dlmusic (Oct 8, 2005)

Indeed, very nice music :D .

The trailer looks good but a little bit crazy; unfortunately I don't speak Italian...


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2005)

MMmmm theres a girl in there that looks pretty hot!
 

Nice music too! especially the first bit.

Ed


----------



## Niah (Oct 8, 2005)

All italian girls are hot.

oh and yea... great job on the music. :wink:


----------



## piernick (Oct 9, 2005)

thank all,
THE STORY

i'm sorry for the language. i think i can't put a english version.
The plot it's very simple....
A young apprentice in a new small village pharmacy with a strange and misterious doctor. The doctor for some months leave the village and the young apprentice run alone the shop....but...something goes wrong and when the doctor come back a strange curse fall on the apprentice's little son.....Grotesque and ironic story. That's all, and sorry for my bad english, i promise to improve it.
i can translate the titles in the trailer
1-in a small village
2-a new pharmacy is open
3-a young apprentice
4-a strange doctor
THE AGAVE CURSE

THE LIBRARY AND SOUNDS.
All the orchestra sounds come from Vienna symphonic. I made also the sound design for this trailer with some of customized personal sound.
I used also the symphony of voices for choirs...
i'm scoring the entire movie at the moment, it about 40 min of music composed. The scor is made on cubase sx 3 and gigastudio.

Piernicola


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2005)

piernick said:


> All the orchestra sounds come from Vienna symphonic.


But what about the piano? VSl doesnt have piano. And I know I heard a Distorted Reality sound in there :D



> I made also the sound design for this trailer with some of customized personal sound.


Cool, thought it sounds a lot like hollywood edge

And I want to know more about the Hot Girl.


----------



## piernick (Oct 9, 2005)

piano is bosendorfer 290

yes similar but not hollywood edge..

hot girl.....is a young italian actres this is her first movie shot...


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2005)

piernick said:


> hot girl.....is a young italian actres this is her first movie shot...


She really is very hot. :D


----------



## Niah (Oct 9, 2005)

Ed said:


> piernick said:
> 
> 
> > hot girl.....is a young italian actres this is her first movie shot...
> ...



I'm guessing that you have saved the trailer to your HD, is that correct?


----------



## groove (Oct 9, 2005)

Great job Piernick !

are you gonna score all the movie with a real orchestra or will it be all libraries ?


----------



## paoling (Oct 9, 2005)

Bravo Piernick!

I' m Italian, too, and I think this is a very interesting project..!
Nice work on music, too 

Paolo


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2005)

Niah said:


> I'm guessing that you have saved the trailer to your HD, is that correct?



Yes but I know she wouldnt go for me, even though I look happy in my avatar pic.

Ed


----------



## Niah (Oct 9, 2005)

Ed said:


> Niah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that you have saved the trailer to your HD, is that correct?
> ...



hehehehe, don't feel bad, you could always try that old lady, she's pretty hot too !!


----------



## Ed (Oct 9, 2005)

Niah said:


> hehehehe, don't feel bad, you could always try that old lady, she's pretty hot too !!


...

... hot... too... she... old?

...

dont talk to me... 
:D


----------



## piernick (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks all,
i'm going to do the final mix for the entire score (about 40 min).
yes, the complete score will be realize with sample library, i hope to use a real orchestra in the future  

The young girl name is Simona, i give to her all yours compliments

thanks and stay tune

Piernicola


----------



## Thonex (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice job and I like the Elfman-ish vibe you went for.

Let's hear more.

T


----------

